# A beautiful hammer



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

I am shopping for a vintage axe to restore and to use.
Last night I went to this store to look for an axe , I did not find any but I found this beautiful hammer that I bought.


































The hammer is beautifully made and it is very well balanced. 
Really it is a very nice object to own and a pleasure to hold.
I removed the lacquer from the handle and use BLO instead and I just did a light cleaning of the iron.

I have a question: for which trade was this hammer made?

Thank you for watching and for answering my question.


----------



## Picklehead (Feb 12, 2013)

It's nice to have something that just feels right. I bet it's happy to be where somebody appreciates it.


----------



## Mahdeew (Jul 24, 2013)

I think they are called tack hammer.


----------



## johnstoneb (Jun 14, 2012)

blacksmith's hammer


----------



## racerglen (Oct 15, 2010)

Bert, whats the weight and size ? more or less, like 6 oz, 16 ? same length as a regular claw hammer or ?


----------



## distrbd (Sep 14, 2011)

Welders and metal fabricators use that type of hammer for quick reshaping of thin metal.I believe they are called straight pein .


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

Glen,
I am not sure of the dimensions.
The weight is about the same than a medium sized clam hammer.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

The one I have was used as a rivetting hammer. Mine is about 7oz









About THE best hammer to drive small brads/nails with









And, about the perfect size to adjust most handplanes with. Sitting beside a 16oz claw.

I add the black tape more as a grip, than anything else.


----------



## UpstateNYdude (Dec 20, 2012)

That's a pattern hammer in blacksmithing, it's a type of pein hammer, a straight pein would be if the backside angled face were vertical not horizontal.


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

Thank you for all the answers. 
I know that it never was used for blacksmithing as it looks like brand spanking new.


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

To be more accurate it seems that this is a German style pattern hammer;

http://www.centaurforge.com/Blacksmiths_Locksmiths-Hammers/products/163/










Until I came to this country I knew only French style pattern hammers.










This one is Swedish


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

Cross pein hammer.
Get used to using it. Took me a while with mine, but I use it a lot.
Bill


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

Bill, Cross pen hammers are the only hammers I ever used before I came to this country.
The first time I saw a ball pen hammer I wondered how to use it.
To this day I never use the ball on a ball pen hammer and I still do not understand the use of the ball except to make holes in gaskets.


----------



## C_PLUS_Woodworker (Jun 10, 2010)

Life would be much less for me without animals and tools.

Beautiful tool.


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

.


----------



## boisdearc (Sep 29, 2014)

I made a handle for my single bit axe out of bois-d'arc.. Really enjoyed it… Even made the two angled metal wedges to really secure the head to wood..

That is a beautiful hammer..


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

I have that 7oz version, and a more blacksmithy-like 3 pounder.

Besides riveting, they were also call a Blandishing( sp?) Hammer. Used by Tinsmiths. The cross pean comes in handy when starting small, short nails. Once the nail starts, a quick flip, and the square face will drive the nail home. Without damage to one's thumbs.


----------

